# Custom Background For Piranha Aquarium



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

After going through the site looking for forums about DIY styrofoam backgrounds, I thought to my self that it be pretty cool to make a P-fury logo background out of black, white and red gravel or epoxy coated pebbles. does anyone Know where I could find the Piranha fury aquarium sticker design? Or does anyone know who to contact to get it. my plan is to get a large plastic fiber mesh screen like ones installed on windows that fits the dimensions of my future tank and slowly glue black, white and red gravel to it to form the Piranha fury logo. After all the gravel is glued down I would then get aquarium safe silicone and brush it over the gravel like a sealer. Once the entire peice is dried I would then silicone glue it to the back wall of the tank. What do you guys think? Of course I will have to leave space for my heater by the bottom and on the side for my filter impalers. Once I get the P-fury tank sticker design and design my background I'll post the concept art of it for you guys to see.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I think painting it on the back would be alot easier and neater as you could use some painters tape or something to make sure your lines stay crisp.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> I think painting it on the back would be alot easier and neater as you could use some painters tape or something to make sure your lines stay crisp.


I know but I want to do something more creative and fun to do. Also something someone can't accomplish so easily But your suggestion is a good idea either way I'll probally do that with my 35. Thanks man.


----------

